
Ask HN: Best way to learn how other industries work? - axit
What&#x27;s the best place to learn about other industries? (other than the one you&#x27;re working in). E.g. Work in tech, want to learn about manufacturing or supply chain.<p>Things I&#x27;m thinking:<p>* High level overview of the industry
* Biggest players
* Problems they solve, problems they face
* Size of the industry (jobs, total value etc.)
======
greenyoda
"Manufacturing" isn't an industry. It's an activity that many different
industries do, such as the automotive industry, the consumer electronics
industry, the pharmaceutical industry, etc.

> High level overview of the industry * Biggest players * Problems they solve,
> problems they face * Size of the industry (jobs, total value etc.)

If you start with a Wikipedia article and start following links and doing
followup web searches, you'll find much of this information. For example:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automotive_industry](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automotive_industry)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pharmaceutical_industry](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pharmaceutical_industry)

